# Eggfood



## peristeria (Sep 9, 2010)

What is your opinion about eggfood as part of pigeon's diet?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What do you mean by eggfood? If you are talking about eggs, they really don't need it, they get everything they need from a good seed/grain (or pigeon pellet) diet. They can also use a variety from a bit of greens now and then.


----------



## peristeria (Sep 9, 2010)

I mean about eggfoods in general(both ready mix you can buy and the one someone can make). Both contain eggs and/or egg products.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why do you want to give them eggs? I know some have added them to formulas, but in the wild, pigeons wouldn't be eating eggs, so why worry about adding them to their diet?


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

maybe eggshell for calcium...


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

peristeria said:


> What is your opinion about eggfood as part of pigeon's diet?


Should be ok, as long as they eat it, egg food is nutritious and egg is considered as a close to complete food except for vitamin C. It is also one of the very few food that contain Vitamin D. Eggfood are used for other birds like finches and lovebirds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes have heard it used for nesting caged birds, tried to give it to my breeders.. they turned their beak up at it...lol.. I have heard of some giving cheese for calcium.. I try to stay away from dairy with birds though.. just wondering is there a reason you are thinking of giving it?


----------



## peristeria (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you all. I know it is not natural for pigeons to eat eggs like it is not for canaries finches etc but these birds like pigeons(i think) may eat some insects or other animal origin food. So at least for finches canaries and other caged birds we usually give eggfood(for our own convenience) or other animal origin food in order to supplement their diet. I just wanted to try giving some eggfood to my pigeons more from curiosity but i wanted to ask before i make something stupid. I think i will not try now.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

Well it wouldn't harm them. I have heard you give it to them when they are breeding. But grit would be just as good. Also the one from stores have colors in it. My friend has a red factor canary and gives the canary red colored eggfood and the feces comes out red. I don't think that is healthy at all. If you want to give them then make your own with hard boiled eggs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you do give it to them, come back and let us know if they liked it.


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

they make it for pigeon too overseas. never tried it but looking in to it.


----------

